# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  cannot run the macro may not be available in this workbook

## KenVander

After creating and assigning macro buttons i keep getting cannot run the macro may not be available in this workbook or all macros may be disabled.

----------


## Coaster

you most likely have macros disabled. to enable them go to the developer tab, macro security and enable macros

----------


## KenVander

i have tried eneabling it and its still not working

----------


## Coaster

launch visual basic edit (in developer tab) and check if your code is in a sheet or module contained in the file you are working with

----------


## royUK

Have you declared the Procedures as Private?

Try attaching the workbook

----------


## kdilas

I was having the same issue with many macros . I found that removing any underscore in the macro name cured the issue. Instead of Macro_one I used MacroOne and then they worked. Hope this helps.

----------


## royUK

Probably solved or given up by now!

----------

